

New Netvibes - airnomad
http://www.netvibes.com/en

======
baldfat
Back in the day Netvibes was my page of choice for all my co-workers. You
could put Google Calendar agenda on the page. No one had an excuse for missing
the times of meetings.

Was a good tool for it's day. Now I laugh at the site of a "Home Page"

